# wlan - Verbindungsprobleme



## danielneunundsiebzig (22. Januar 2005)

Hallo,
ich habe folgendes Problem:

Habe mir nen Laptop (Averatec 3250 /// AMD Mobile AthlonXP 2200+ /// Windows XP Home SP2) mit integriertem wlan zugelegt, und würde damit ganz gerne in der FH drahtlos online gehen. Sobald ich wlan einschalte, bekomme ich in der Taskleiste auch angezeigt, dass "ein Drahtlosnetzwerk gefunden wurde". Wenn ich dann allerdings "verbinden" anclicke, bekomme ich eine Fehlermeldung, dass "keine Verbindung möglich sei, und sich der Accesspoint möglicherweise inzwischen außer Reichweite befände (was nicht sein kann)"; gleichzeitig steht die Anzeige der Empfangsstärke die ganze Zeit auf Vollausschlag...

Da ich & und Einige, bei denen es funktioniert die Einstellungen (Netzwerkschlüssel usw.) inzwischen sehr oft überprüft haben, und ich nicht mehr weiter weiß, hoffe ich, dass vielleicht hier jemand eine Idee hat, was ich noch versuchen könnte?
Viele Grüße, Daniel


----------



## Dennis Wronka (22. Januar 2005)

Moeglicherweise muss am AccessPoint erstmal eingestellt werden, dass Deine Rechner zugreifen darf.
Hab nicht so viel Plan von WLAN, aber ich weiss dass es 'ne Moeglichkeit gibt die Verbindung nur fuer eingetragene MAC-Addressen zuzulassen.


----------



## danielneunundsiebzig (22. Januar 2005)

Danke,
aber angeblich ist das der Accesspoint so eingestellt, dass jeder, der den richtigen Netzwerkschlüssel eingestellt hat zugreifen darf. Und dass der Netzwerkschlüssel der richtige ist hab ich inzwischen seeehr oft nachgeschaut...


----------



## Dennis Wronka (22. Januar 2005)

Mmh, merkwuerdig.
Wie gesagt, ich kenn mich auch nicht wirklich mit WirelessLAN aus, da ich immer nur WiredLAN  genutzt hab.
Muss vielleicht noch irgendeine Authentizierung stattfinden? Was ist das fuer ein Schluessel?
Wird der irgendwo eingegeben oder laeuft das ueber ein Zertifikat (z.B. X509)?

Hast Du noch irgendwelche Fehlermeldungen? Ausser die eine die Du schon genannt hast.
Vielleicht in den Logs in der Computerverwaltung?
Ist halt etwas doof, dass Windows die wirklich Interessanten Fehlermeldungen dem User vorenthaelt. Da ist Linux wesentlich gespraechiger.


----------



## danielneunundsiebzig (22. Januar 2005)

Hab nur diese eine Fehlermeldung, die ja leider wirklich überhaupt nichts darüber aussagt, woran es liegen könnte... Linux finde ich auch toll, aber zum Eingewöhnen habe ichs mir erstmal auf die Zweitpartition von meinem Desktop-PC installiert...

Der Schlüssel ist eine ewig lange Zahl, die man in den Netzwerkeinstellungen eingeben muß; und ausser diesem Ding sollte man ANGEBLICH Nichts brauchen, um eine wlan-Verbindung aufzubauen. Bzw. man muß sich dann über ne VPN-Client-Software einloggen... aber soweit komme ich ja gar nicht;  das geht erst wenn man überhaupt mal ne Verbindung hat.
Hab bis jetzt auch immer nur "WiredLAN" benutzt, und irgenwie war das einfacher


----------



## federico (22. Januar 2005)

Hallo Daniel,
ich gehe davon aus, dass Deine clientseitigen Einstellungen ok sind: SSID, Netzwerkart, Channel,
WEP incl. Schlüssel. Falls der AP wirklich keine weiteren Einschränkungen hat, sollte der Zugang
funktionieren, falls Deine TCP/IP-Konfiguration so eingestellt ist, dass die IP-Adresse automatisch
bezogen wird. Hast Du das schon gecheckt?
Gruss
Federico


----------



## danielneunundsiebzig (24. Januar 2005)

Ja, hab ich auch schon überprüft. Hab heute auch mal bei nem Bekannten versucht ne wLan Verbindung hinzubekommen, um zu testen, obs an der Hardware liegt; aber dort ging es ohne Probleme....


----------



## khorneBZRK (14. Februar 2005)

Hi, ich hab das selbe Problem in der Uni, hab mir deswegen schon ne neue mini-PCI Wlan karte eingebaut, hat auch nicht geholfen. bei mir stimmt auch wirklich alles an den einstellungen und zuhause komm ich prima ins Wlan.

 In der Uni dann meistens nicht nur gaaaaanz sporadisch mal wenn ich versuche zu verbinden uns gleichzeitig NetStumbler aufmache dann gehts manchmal....die leute die neben mir sitzen kommen prima ins inet  also an der signalstärke oder so kanns eigentlich auch nicht liegen. MAC andresse ssid und schlüssel alles 100% richtig. War wie gesagt auch schon kurzzeitig verbunden und konnte browsen, aber es nervt einfach nur dass man immer ne vietel stunde damit verbringen muss, dass man heute vielleicht mal wieder 10 an der uni ins inet kann. 
 Ich denke es könnte irgend ein bug in windows sein...anders kann ichs mir nicht erklärn.

 Ich hab jetzt ne Intel W-lan karte vorher ne Broadcom...wiue gesat bei beiden das gleiche problem und hier zuhause komme ich in 5 sek etwa ins wlan /inet.


----------



## Incognito (14. März 2005)

Für mich klingt das dann eher nach einem Router-seitigem Problem (es sei denn du bist der Einzigste, der die Probleme hat).

 ne Lösung wär vielleicht nen Firmwareupdate des Routers (hat schon öfter geholfen)  und auch die neusten Treiber deiner Karte (falls das nicht schon geschehen ist)

 Vielleicht liegt es auch an diversen Einstellungen im Router (max. Clients oder ähnliches)


----------

